# how come Fuji isn't???



## fujiguy (Nov 7, 2006)

on the manufacturers forums. I think Fuji is a big player in the world of road bikes. Am I wrong??


----------



## ADAMS (Aug 27, 2006)

i love my fuji newest 1.0


----------



## powerdan5 (Apr 27, 2006)

Just my opinion but probably, the demand for Fuji just isn't there on this forum and in the outside world. Fuji would be well served by running a bigger than local level marketing presence. Although they sponsor the Lipton women's team, I think they need to get the word out more. The bikes are fine, just the dollars are not being spent creating a Fuji buzz. For years, Giant was thought of as a bottom feeder brand until they spent money on sponsoring ONCE team and now T-Mobile. In my opinion, Fuji needs to step up with the cash and get into the beauty pagent of mens pro level racing. 
Someone should start a roll call for Fuji pics. Get some buzz going. I would like to see some high end, carbon, dura ace bikes all the way to the entry level sora stuff.


----------



## fujiguy (Nov 7, 2006)

powerdan5 said:


> Just my opinion but probably, the demand for Fuji just isn't there on this forum and in the outside world. Fuji would be well served by running a bigger than local level marketing presence. Although they sponsor the Lipton women's team, I think they need to get the word out more. The bikes are fine, just the dollars are not being spent creating a Fuji buzz. For years, Giant was thought of as a bottom feeder brand until they spent money on sponsoring ONCE team and now T-Mobile. In my opinion, Fuji needs to step up with the cash and get into the beauty pagent of mens pro level racing.
> Someone should start a roll call for Fuji pics. Get some buzz going. I would like to see some high end, carbon, dura ace bikes all the way to the entry level sora stuff.


Fair enough. When I was looking at road bikes, my LBS, has Fuji and Jamis. I went with the Fuji because I thought they have a little better name with their road bikes, although Jamis makes some nice bikes. I have a Jamis hardtail and about to purchase a FS for the same reason. I think their mountain bikes have an edge. Anyway, your right. lets get some pics up and represent them. They sure have some nice bikes.


----------



## chrislh (Oct 2, 2005)

if there's no *Cervelo*, definetly no way of a fuji


----------



## fujiguy (Nov 7, 2006)

chrislh said:


> if there's no *Cervelo*, definetly no way of a fuji


What about Felt!? Lots of great bikes not here. Even Jamis that I mentioned.


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

One thing that hurts Fuji (in my opinion) is their association with Performance. As was mentioned, Giant used to be a "bottom-feeder" but got cred with their pro sponsorship (which now takes big bucks - witness the bikes in the Pro Tour.) Giant pulled out of Performance, Specialized pulled out of Supergo (now Supergone with Performance's buyout.) Performance has put their eggs in the Schwinn/GT basket and I'll bet Fuji will be out of there soon. Performance sells clothes and accessories. Bikes are a sideline. Fuji needs to get into higher-end LBS's with an emphasis on better service.

By the way, they do make some nice bikes.


----------



## Naptownrider (Feb 7, 2005)

A few years ago fuji sponsored the USA based mercury team which was a very strong pro mens team. they went to europe at one point but i think they switched to lemond bikes. Colorado cyclist also use to sell there bikes and always had great prices. For your money fuji is very competive. My father got a team bike a few years ago for cheap and other than the ritchey wheels that pop spokes its been a good bike. I was in my lbs that carries fuji and they had the new team carbon bike 105/ult for 1700.00 and it looked sweet! I dont own a fuji other than a almost 20 yrs old track bike, but every time i look at gettin a new bike they are in the running. According to there web page they also have a grass roots sponsorship program and i do see fuji frames at local races.


----------



## powerdan5 (Apr 27, 2006)

Naptownrider said:


> A few years ago fuji sponsored the USA based mercury team which was a very strong pro mens team. they went to europe at one point but i think they switched to lemond bikes. Colorado cyclist also use to sell there bikes and always had great prices. For your money fuji is very competive. My father got a team bike a few years ago for cheap and other than the ritchey wheels that pop spokes its been a good bike. I was in my lbs that carries fuji and they had the new team carbon bike 105/ult for 1700.00 and it looked sweet! I dont own a fuji other than a almost 20 yrs old track bike, but every time i look at gettin a new bike they are in the running. According to there web page they also have a grass roots sponsorship program and i do see fuji frames at local races.


That's exactly my point - when they were sponsoring Mercury, Fuji had a much higher profile. Imagine if they had sponsored a ProTour team like Saunier Duval..........likely there would be a Fuji forum today instead of a Scott. 

I do agree Fuji has a great grass roots level sponsorship program and a great presence in Police bikes. I also liked their ad campagain regarding the NYC transit strike. But for high level road bikes, I just think they could be more aggressive. At least sponsor a mid-level domestic squad. 

Maybe I am getting ahead of myself. One likely reason they have such a good price point is probably because they don't spend a lot of money they have to recoup.


----------



## charlie brown (Dec 22, 2004)

I have enjoyed my Roubaix since 1999. As with virtually all other Fujis, it was a great value. If I were in the market today, I would consider Fuji.


----------



## powerdan5 (Apr 27, 2006)

*Toyota United*

Glad to see them getting back into team sponsorship. Nice looking bikes at the very least.


----------



## fujiguy (Nov 7, 2006)

powerdan5 said:


> Glad to see them getting back into team sponsorship. Nice looking bikes at the very least.


Fuji, with their new ownership, is starting to make moves and be considered among the elite in the world of bikes.
http://www.fujibikes.com/2007/news_article.asp?id=80


----------

